# October Photo Challenge 2009!



## marjrc

*It's a bit early, but I'm leaving tomorrow night for a 5 day getaway with hubby, and need to post this now. Are you ready? :bounce:*

'Tis FALL !!! It is in most parts of the northern hemisphere anyway, so let's celebrate the season!

This month's challenge is about taking pictures of your Havanese frolicking in the autumn leaves, the last of the summer blooms, among the Halloween decorations and for the Canadian members, maybe while celebrating our Thanksgiving.

View attachment 25595​
Take your cameras out and let us see what you and your Havanese do in the Fall ! Be creative ! hoto:

*
Please keep subject of posts pertaining to this thread. Thank you. *


----------



## Sheri

I love your photo of Sammy and Ricky!! Lovely!


----------



## mintchip

Marj have a great trip! I love that photo
SF doesn't see many autumn leaves-----so I guess we will have to come to your house


----------



## marjrc

Come on over, Sally! I don't have leaves to rake up at my house, but there are tons all over the neighborhood. lol 'Tis my favorite time of the year.  How about taking pictures related to 'harvesting' somehow, Sally? Or Halloween of course. Anything to do with what October is for you and your crew.

Thank you about the photo. It was taken last fall. Still too early to have a lot of color changes in our leaves, though I'd say they are about halfway there.


----------



## Kathie

We might find a pumpkin but no fall leaves around here, either!!


----------



## mintchip

Kathie said:


> We might find a pumpkin but no fall leaves around here, either!!


Thanks Kathie for the great idea :redface:








*Hey Oliver we have to find the perfect pumpkin for Marj*







Can we bring her this one?


----------



## [email protected]

The pumpkin photos are wonderful! They are so funny! I pick up my little one October 23, just confirmed today. So, hopefully, I'll have pictures of her before the end of the month.

Nancy


----------



## marjrc

Nancy, that's coming up soon! How exciting!

Oliver, thank you so much for thinking of me! Any pumpkin you pick, hon, will be fine by me. So long as you and Comet deliver it personally.


----------



## ama0722

I love fall especially where the leaves are changing.

P.S. Marj- NICE LEGS!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

This is from last year but it's one of my favorites and since it's not quite Oct. yet maybe I won't get in trouble...


----------



## Perugina

*From Last Year*


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's beautiful and if that's your house, can I have it and Sophie???


----------



## Renee




----------



## mintchip

Happy October


----------



## kelrobin

Oh, these are all so cute that I'm inspired to get out the pumpkins!


----------



## marjrc

Renee, that first picture is really neat! 

Ann, with a face like Scooter's, how can we say 'no'?! 

Amanda, skinny scrawny legs is more like it, but they take me to where I want to go. Most times! LOL


----------



## dmgt

My puppy, Sangio. 6 months old, sunbathing on our boat.


----------



## marjrc

LOL Oh, that is sooo funny!! Where do you live, that you can sunbathe on a boat in October? Lucky you!


----------



## dmgt

marjrc said:


> LOL Oh, that is sooo funny!! Where do you live, that you can sunbathe on a boat in October? Lucky you!


Hi: I am new to the forum, sorry if it had to be an October photo. Was taken in August in BC. Will haveto post some more recent ones.

Sangio is our first small dog. He joined our family in April after our lab passed away at christmas 15 yrs old.

We are so plesaed with him and now tell everyone how good the breed is.


----------



## marjrc

Well welcome to the forum! Have a look at the first post of this thread and you will know what this month's photo challenge is. We like to see any pic of our Havanese, so also check out other threads in the "Fun Photo" section here (this section) and add your own. Sangio is a cutiepie!!

edited to say ------------- Just saw your new thread. I'll go check it out now!


----------



## hyindc

Well, unfortunately the leaves have not yet started to change color in D.C. Perhaps I can post a colorful outdoor photo later in the month. However, for us, October means that the sun comes up much later in the morning, especially since we are still on daylight savings time. So, our guys (and therefore ME TOO) get to stay in bed far longer than just a month ago. Here they are yesterday, fast asleep and ignoring the alarm clock.


----------



## Kathie

Such cute little sleepyheads - they're adorable!


----------



## Leslie

Some of Tori's past Fall fun. I promise to get out and get some updated shots of her and post later


----------



## Renee

Tori is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Lina

These are also from last year... Hitchcock wasn't even born yet, so I'll try to get some updated pics soon. Maybe from this weekend with Guapo at Alan and Michelle's wedding!


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> These are also from last year... Hitchcock wasn't even born yet, so I'll try to get some updated pics soon. Maybe from this weekend with Guapo at Alan and Michelle's wedding!


Beautiful photos Carolina and everyone
PS- Congratulations Alan and Michelle!


----------



## [email protected]

I love the picture of Sangio! What a cutie!

Nancy


----------



## marjrc

Such beautiful sleepyheads! 

Tori is too sweet! 

Lina, I love those shots you took last fall !! Please do take some this month though, as I always look forward to your pictures.


----------



## Leslie

Lina~ I love that last shot. GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CinnCinn

I love fall! The pictures are great!


----------



## dmgt

[email protected] said:


> I love the picture of Sangio! What a cutie!
> 
> Nancy


Thank you. They are all so cutie and have such great personalities. Your guy / girl looks special also.


----------



## iluvhavs

*Lucy in the leaves*

This is an old picture, will have to get the kids outside for some more shots!


----------



## hyindc

I Love Lucy


----------



## [email protected]

dmgt said:


> Thank you. They are all so cutie and have such great personalities. Your guy / girl looks special also.


Thank you. I only have a picture of her so far. I pick her up from the breeder on October 23, so hopefully will have more pictures to share after I bring her home.

Nancy


----------



## Kathie

Yikes! It's going to be 92 degrees here today - I'm going to have to get very creative to make a "fall" picture.......LOL


----------



## krandall

Our season is late here in MA too... And for some reason in our yard, even though we have some leaves down, and the trees are mostly sugar maples, there's no color to speak of. Still, Kodi is enjoying the leaves, and even more, he's enjoying all the little sticks the wind has brought down!


----------



## Kathie

Karen, Kodi looks so cute enjoying the leaves and especially the sticks!


----------



## marltonmommy

What a wonderful picture of Kodi!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Karen, that's a really nice shot of Kodi!! 

92 degrees?? Holy smokes. Nope, not likely to have leaves change color in those temps. lol

I love Lucy too!


----------



## Leslie

Kodi's looks like he's enjoying fall!


----------



## earfax

*Bailey and I pumpkin picking*

hi


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Its still in the 80's here in No. Cali- so no "Fall" just yet!
But my daughter had fun dressing up the fur-kids when we got our Halloween decorations out.
Stella is less than impressed, the Havabrat has a very appropriate costume- and Daisy, well, she is just being Daisy....


----------



## marjrc

Oh Katie, poor poor Stella!!!! LMAO !!!! 

Elizabeth, those are cute pictures! Now, be honest, are you flirting with Buddy there?! tsk....


----------



## earfax

marjrc said:


> Oh Katie, poor poor Stella!!!! LMAO !!!!
> 
> Elizabeth, those are cute pictures! Now, be honest, are you flirting with Buddy there?! tsk....


lol it a on going courtship. Every year we visit this pumpkin store in Vermont and buddy is around somewhere .


----------



## mintchip

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Mraymo

Love the pictures everyone. I thought the same thing about Elizabeth and buddy. LOL.

92 degrees? It's barely 50 out here this week. I'm jealous.


----------



## Missy

yikes it snowed here this morning!!!! 92 in GA sounds really good.


----------



## Thumper

What beautiful pictures! Mollie, wherever you were at looks like so much fun!
Katie, toooo cute.

We haven't really had enough cold weather here yet for "Fall", but I am SOOO looking forward to it.

Love this theme!


----------



## lcy_pt

Katie.....HavaBrat always cracks me up!

View attachment 25926


Great pics everyone. Time to get the boys out for a romp in the leaves!


----------



## Ans

Wonderfull Pictures!


----------



## mintchip

*I got him---you are safe!*


----------



## irnfit

This is from last year, because we don't have any fall color here yet.


----------



## Sheri

Comet, our hero! You've protected us with valor!

Michelle, those are some pumpkins! Neat Fall picture. This year you'll have to go get new ones there.


----------



## Redorr

*No leaves in SF*

It has been hot and sunny all month long (with one rainy stormy day) and the lower the sun gets in the sky, the hotter it gets in my loft. So this is Lolita's fall puppy porn...:eyebrows:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great, we're all going to be investigated for having puppy porn on our computers! Thanks a lot Anne!!! :spy:


----------



## Redorr

*Hangin' at the sunny beach with the Big Dogs*

Note Golden Gate Bridge in the background. Lola is runnin' with the Big Dogs during her afternoon walk. Hoping this gets you all anxious for 2010 Nationals in SF!


----------



## krandall

Here are a couple of Kodi on Columbus day:


----------



## Redorr

Scooter's Family said:


> Great, we're all going to be investigated for having puppy porn on our computers! Thanks a lot Anne!!! :spy:


Just needed to spice things up a bit! Don't you dare let Scooter or Murphy see this photo! Only Girly Spice can gaze on Lolita.


----------



## krandall

And here's one of him "hiding" in the moss in the woods!


----------



## krandall

BTW, does anyone else have trouble with getting the saturation and brightness right on the forum? My photos look fine in Photoshop, print out fine, and display correctly on other computers, but when I upload them, they are too dark, and the saturation is poor. Even the ones above, I increased the brightness and contrast WAY past what I would do for other purposes, and they still look dull.


----------



## Sheri

I think your pictures are good, krandall...and I LOVE Kodi's black, black face with his little goatee! He's so cute, hiding in the moss--we never would have seen him if you hadn't pointed him out! ound:


----------



## marjrc

I dont' know why your pics are doing that, Karen.... but I do love seeing Kodi romping about. He's so darn cute! 

Lola!! I'm Shocked!!!!!  Those big, curly guys just look like Neezers on steroids. LOL 

Michele, I didn't realize your two were sooooooo tiny ! ound:


----------



## marjrc

mintchip said:


> *I got him---you are safe!*


Thank you, thank you, Comet! :angel:


----------



## LuvCicero

No, I don't want to sit down. The ground is cold and the wind is blowing and I'm mad. Can't you take inside pics? Why did you have to make me .....

CICERO...Let..me..tell..you..something!!!
View attachment 25941


Okay, MOM...I'm posing...now will you, uh, please hurry!


----------



## lfung5

Ok. I'm cheating these were taking Dec 2008, but they fit the theme!!


----------



## Sheri

These Fall photos are just beautiful, and give me a feeling of wanting to be sitting in front of the fire with these beautiful pups around! (And, I'm glad Cicero changed his attitude for the day! Ha)


----------



## marjrc

Cicero, you are such a good sport, posing for mommy like that. Thank you, Beautiful! 

Linda, looks like Fall! lol Great pics of you, hubby and the 'kids'!


----------



## patricia




----------



## Sheri

Joy looks so proud of her stick! Goodness, it's a wonder she can run with it! Wonderful photo!


----------



## LuvCicero

Wow...now that is a 'stick'!! 
Linda, that looks like a very peaceful place to take a walk. Nice pics!


----------



## marjrc

Joy can sure handle that huge stick well ! lol Great photo!


----------



## Sheri

Well, most of our trees are evergreen around here, but I finally got Tucker out to the pumpkin patch today during a brief lull in the rain.


----------



## LuvCicero

Sheri, your little punkin is sooo cute. His color and coat remind me so much of Cicero's!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Bentley's first pumpkin !!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye's pumpkins (bad lighting :redface


----------



## LuvCicero

Sharlene, both of your kids are adorable. I can see how much you hold a brush also!!


----------



## Sheri

Yep, another brush pro! Sharlene, Bently looks a lot like Tucker, too! I love him carrying his own pumpkin!! And, Evye looks very princess-like by hers!


----------



## Evye's Mom

What great pictures everyone. This was a great challenge month. The fall is such great weather to be out frolicking.


----------



## CacheHavs

I haven't been around much, but wanted to get in on the action for this months' challenge. I gave the two "Red Wine" girls their bath and let them play with my kids pumpkins before they carve them.

Merlot









Merlot









Shiraz









Shiraz


----------



## klf0110

Oh my gosh Heather how Shiraz and Merlot have changed, nice to see them. Adorable. Kathy


----------



## marltonmommy

Sunshine, Skippy & Jaime


----------



## Mraymo

OMG. I love Shariz and Merlot. Look at those innocent eyes. Shariz's color is awesome. Evye and Bentley look great. I love that picture of Bentley carrying the pumpkin in his mouth. Sunshine, Skippy and Jamie look great all nice a groomed. Everyone's pictures are so nice.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great pics everyone!!!


----------



## CinnCinn

Rocky and Rudy had fun today at the new off-leash dog park at Pt. Defiance.
Kinda looks like Fall?!


----------



## heatherkurt

My two boys with Hudson & Cosmo. Taken yesterday at Luther Burbank Park --- I thought I better get a picture for our Christmas cards while it wasn't raining (Seattle weather, you know!). There's a little fall color in the background, and a few leaves on the ground.


----------



## marjrc

I love all those pumpkin pictures!! Heather, your puppies are to die for.

Great picture of Sunshine, Skippy and Jaime! Did they just get groomed?

Looks like Rocky and Rudy are having a great time in the woods ! 

Heather, ALL your boys look so handsome. That's a beautiful shot.


----------



## Missy

be still my heart!


----------



## iluvhavs

I just love these pictures! I envy all your abilities to get that camera out and ready. I never have a camera ready when the time is right :-(


----------



## irnfit

All the pictures are so good. Shiraz (my fav to drink, too) and Merlot are so freakin' cute.


----------



## Missy

You're supposed to get better with a camera not worse, however my talent with taking pictures of the boys seems to be waning... we went out today to get some fall fun.

I'm Cash...Johnny Cash. (AKA Lurcher and mini Newfie)

View attachment 26067


Sweet Jasper with a leaf

View attachment 26068


Jasper pouncing Cash

View attachment 26069


RUUUNNNNN!

View attachment 26070


----------



## Missy

I'm pooped.

View attachment 26072


You wanted me to stay clean?

View attachment 26073


what? we're talking here.

View attachment 26074


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Happy Howloween...*

Riki and Daisy in their floral attire homemade...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Daisy and Alana with bubbles...*

nothing says fall like a bubble machine...


----------



## mintchip

We met a new little hav friend today..............


----------



## Missy

who is that cutie Sally?


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> who is that cutie Sally?


*NO Missy NO!*


----------



## Missy

Is this a third in your family Sally? WHO Sally WHO?


----------



## Beamer

Ok. so when I ask for Halloween photos next year for 2011 calendar, please remember u have all these!!

Great pics everyone!!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Is this a third in your family Sally? WHO Sally WHO?


ound:

:decision:*NO Missy No!* :evil:


----------



## Missy

oh my! is no thread safe for me anymore?


----------



## Scooter's Family

We're going to have to have an intervention for Missy! Maybe we could all get on that show...then people would REALLY think we're crazy dog peeps!

Sally-That little puppy is a cutie! Who does he/she belong to?


----------



## dboudreau

Great photos everyone. Here is my small contribution.


----------



## mintchip

Debbie those are great!


----------



## Missy

Debbie those ARE great. I can't wait to see little Sammy's and Del's  (this how you start rumours)


----------



## Scooter's Family

Debbie-Those are gorgeous! Don't forget to submit those for the calendar next year!


----------



## SMARTY

Beautiful pictures every one. We have some real photographers in the house. Great job.


----------



## dboudreau

Missy said:


> Debbie those ARE great. I can't wait to see little Sammy's and Del's  (this how you start rumours)


*No Missy No! * :gossip: No puppies for you for starting rumours. :kev:  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## waybrook

Panda checking out the fall flowers (trying to decide if they would taste good!)


----------



## Baci Baby

*Happy Halloween!*

I've learned so much from this forum.

Thank you all!

Donna & Baci


----------



## marjrc

Two different Donna's posting one right after the other.  
Panda, you are quite the looker there with that pose! So handsome. 

Baci, you look great behind that HUGE pumpkin! Whoa. Baci has a face that I just want to dig my hands into and squish!


----------



## waybrook

Baci is too stinkin' cute - what a great pose!


----------



## mellowbo

Here's Gabby girl at a halloween party! Pic taken by Linda.
Carole


----------



## ama0722

Carole-She was my favorite little girl of the litter and still is! Change your mind with all that howling, send her my way!


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> Carole-She was my favorite little girl of the litter and still is! Change your mind with all that howling, send her my way!


Sorry Amanda, ain't gonna happen! :nono: If Carole sends Gabby anywhere it's gotta be to my house. You should have seen the wonderful welcome Gabby gave me when we arrived at the party~ she was jumping, licking, tail-wagging, whimpering... Yep, I got it all... Seems she remembered the great time she had at my house w/Tori when we got to babysit her :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

I finally made a photo challenge Yipeeee!

Has anyone seen Riley?








Just trying to get the ball out of the leaves mom.









I got it, I got it.


----------



## Leslie

AWESOME shots, Leeann! I can't believe those leaves aren't stuck all over him. If that was Tori you wouldn't be able to see her for all the leaves that'd be stuck to her magnetic coat


----------



## waybrook

OMG the leaf shots are so cute!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Leeann, I had to pick myself up off the floor! It's Riley !!!! What great shots. He is having so much fun, the cutie. Love it!


----------



## Leeann

marjrc said:


> Omg, Leeann, I had to pick myself up off the floor! It's Riley !!!! What great shots. He is having so much fun, the cutie. Love it!


LOL Marj, I know I have been slacking on the forum a lot. I tried getting Monte but he was having nothing to do with going in those dirty leaves.

Leslie I was shocked he only came out with only one or two leaves on him, it's odd because they sure do know how to bring them in the house with them.


----------



## mellowbo

What awesome shots Leeann!! You're so lucky to have all those beautiful autumn leaves.
Carole


----------



## Missy

Leeann!!!! Riley!!!!! :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2: yikes, we haven't even begun to rake.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Those are so cute!!! Our leaves will never dry out with rain, I'd love to gather them all and let the dogs play in them!


----------



## Sheri

Leeann, I love Riley in the leaves with his blue ball!! Wonderful shots!


----------



## LuvCicero

Riley is so cute herding that ball. Great pictures.


----------



## dboudreau

Wonderful pictures Leeann! 

Sam wants to know if he can come over to play too, he doesn't have a big blue ball any more.


----------



## dboudreau

Auntie Marj, Mom say she is sending us to Montreal to be groomed, because this challenge* was* your idea.  Love S & D


----------



## Sheri

ound:
Love Delilah (?) and Samson at the gate! Wonderful photo! (Be sure to send that to Ryan...)

What beautiful furkids, and I'm sure Marj wouldn't mind the grooming at all!


----------



## Missy

Jasper and Cash having some more out of focus fall fun.
View attachment 26224


look mom...I'm flying!
View attachment 26225


View attachment 26226


View attachment 26228


----------



## mintchip

Great photos everyone!
Hey Marj any hints for the November challenge?hoto:


----------



## Missy

I call this one "Jasper pretending to be Riley" but mom isn't as good a photog as Leeann.

View attachment 26229


And these are the two beautiful that trees that hide our neighbors from us that will soon be gone (sigh...so sad) 
View attachment 26230


----------



## marjrc

"What beautiful furkids, and I'm sure Marj wouldn't mind the grooming at all! " You're right about that, Sheri ! Send 'em on over, Debbie. I PROMISE to return Samson and Delilah as soon as I'm done with their grooming. :biggrin1:

Great pictures everyone! Missy, that actually does look like it's Riley. Cute!  Too bad about those trees coming down though. they are gorgeous!


----------



## SMARTY

All of the photos are so great. I love seeing all of them.


----------



## dodrop82

Yogi overseeing the Mighty Mississippi


----------



## LuvCicero

How cute and brave to be on the ledge!! I love his cut and he looks so small. How much does he weigh. I think he is thinking about a swim in the last picture.


----------



## dodrop82

Yogi weighed in at 9.4 lbs. the last time I had her weighed at about 13 months. Which reminds me...she should be due for her last puppy shot, and I haven't gotten the reminder from the vet! What the heck! She's used to being on ledges...Our house is on a hillside, so we have three different levels with retaining walls that she walks on all the time. We call them Yogi sidewalks...


----------

